# Connecting devices through home cinema



## defin1eye (Nov 26, 2010)

I have recently purchased a Samsung Home cinema system which came with the speakers and the dvd player/ speaker input. Following that I purchased a Samsung 3d Bluray C6800 player. On top of all that I have my Skybox, Xbox & Wii. Previously they were all routed through a SCART switch. Ive managed to figure out how to get Sky through my home theatre system, and I realise there is no uber tidy solution for my query which is:
What is the easiest way to connect everything together so that I have the least amount of switches etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

The most tidy way would have been to use a audio/video receiver to do the switching. Most modern receivers have the capability to take multiple inputs and send the one you select out via a single HDMI cable to the TV. But most single units lack this capability (having only very limited "Input" capabilities) - which is why we do not recommend those type units. 

That said, perhaps you can route all of the signals to the TV then send to audio from the TV to the amplifier? That way whichever source is going to the TV gets audio through the speakers. (Essentially, using the TV as the switch.)

Otherwise, if all of your sources have HDMI then THIS SWITCH would work. Likewise, there are switches that do analog video. There are probably ones that do both too so a bit of searching is in your future...


----------



## check_up (Dec 15, 2010)

first, using HDMI cables make the system cabling much less confusing. You have many devices to hookup so there maybe a problem running all devices through the AV receiver. My Onkyo has 4HDMI inputs. So I have the Blueray, PS3 and Cable box controlled by the AV receiver. I use the Cisco power line for the internet connect (has 4 inputs) because many times wireless is laggy. My samsung C8000 has the ARC feature which allows for playback thru the AV receiver when I use the internet TV, so the TV speakers are never used. My best convenience item is my Logitech Harmony 1100 universal remote. I got tire of having 4 remotes around to get complete control. The 1100 allows complete control of any option for each device.


----------

